# Next Heresy Book - Who would you like to see?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Simple question really. In the next Horus Heresy book which chapter would you like to see?

Me - I want Night Lords, Salamanders or Raven Guard. Basically the legions which havn't been touched on yet and that don't have much of a background to them in the first place.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Assuming they already released legion - the next one i want would be about the world eaters. I've little time for the loyalists.

PS Jac, were you disappointed by descent? I enjoyed all the background, but was particularly disappointed in its lack of pace, and the fact that it went approximately nowhere in 400 pages.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Agreed, Angron, The Bloody Brute.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Assuming they already released legion - the next one i want would be about the world eaters. I've little time for the loyalists.
> 
> PS Jac, were you disappointed by descent? I enjoyed all the background, but was particularly disappointed in its lack of pace, and the fact that it went approximately nowhere in 400 pages.


Pah we've already seen the nutcase. I want a new one :grin:

As for Descent Of Angels. As a book it was very readable and enjoyable, well written. But as for a book as part of the Heresy yea not that great. It created more questions than it solved.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Like Jac i'd like to see the Night Lords. However, i think a book about Lorgar and the Word Bearers would be really interesting.

Oh and the Thousand son's V's Wolf's in the fall of prospero!!!


MarzM


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Id like to see the raven guard or world eaters for various reasons :grin:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Simple question really. In the next Horus Heresy book which chapter would you like to see?
> 
> Me - I want Night Lords, Salamanders or Raven Guard. Basically the legions which havn't been touched on yet and that don't have much of a background to them in the first place.


Two words. Alpha legion.
"What do we know about them, o godly emperor?"

"Uhm...eheh...well....on my battleboat..."

"We know the primarch is bald, and most likely dead, and he talked to horus...is that it?"

"Oh look at the time, matlock is on."


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Two words. Alpha legion


The next one: 'Legion' is about them, and as far as i can remember, penned by Abnet, so i wouldn't worry. AT ALL.


Here's the list of traitor legions i want books on, in order of how much i care: World eaters, 1k sons, night lords, 

iron warriors 

word bearers


Heres the list of loyal chapters i give a crap about:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> The next one: 'Legion' is about them, and as far as i can remember, penned by Abnet, so i wouldn't worry. AT ALL.


Well I'm more excited than a bee on fire.

I think they proved scientifically that bees catch on fire, right?


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd really like them to finish Descent of the Angels v2.0 ... cause I play DA and that crap sucked.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I'm contented with the Legion coming out so really i couldnt care less what other books spawn as long as legion doesnt suck. I mean we've had the Imperial fists as well which is the only loyalist army i give a crap about. 

To be frank I dont think there is much scope for the world eaters to be written. They descend on a world go bat shit insane and slice everyone up. Lather, rinse and repeat. The end. Not the greatest story ever told. Unless you happen to be a roaming Viking or Barbarian then all the stories you ever hear end pretty much the same way.

The thousand sons would be great, it'd be good to have more knowledge about them as i think sorcery is ace. Obviously a feeling not seconded by whomever wrote the chaos codex because sorcerers are now so not worth it. 

Salamanders and Raven guard get their asses handed to them in stellar ways on Isstavan so in my opinion theres no point telling their story as we all know where its going. Not that we didnt know in the first place but a story is always spoilt by knowing the ending in graphic detail before hearing the beginning.

Anyone care about the White Scars? No? Good. Lets keep it that way. And lets keep the Ultramarines out of it for as long as possible too. I know they are on the other side of the galaxy but i refuse to beleive thats the last we've heard of them before this series is through

Knowing how the word bearers first encountered chaos and their first delivings into its worship would be ace. That i could get behind. 

Iron warriors would be... well... ... rumour has it that Peturabo is paranoid. Like really really paranoid. There i said it. Whether chaos made him paranoid or not doesnt really matter. With all the grandure and awe and dark powers on display with the other primarchs the last thing the series needs is Peturabo freaking out and losing it. Especially if one of the lesser authors decides to tackle the subject. I wont mention names but we all know who the weak links in this author chain are. The iron warriors are cool. In my opinion they are really cool. Seeing their primarch do anything even slightly uncool would kill a little piece of me (seeing as they were my first army and all). If no one writes about it the subject can be mute. Perturabo rules, and only a slight sentence in the core rulebook can prove me otherwise.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, and if the rumors are true, after Legion comes out, the next book is supposed to be Word Bearers vs Ultramarines, I forget the title.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> To be frank I dont think there is much scope for the world eaters to be written


There's always scope unless it's written by graham mcneil.

I actually would really like someone with a bit of subtlety to show khaarn having to restrain angron, angron's feelings of resentment towards the emperor, how the world eaters find it difficult to cooperate whit the other legions always looking down their noses at them. I think all this would make for a nice departure from all the other books, where the characters are initially likable. Wheras with the world eaters, you'd sympathise, but never like them.

To be fair, as soon as a book about the ultramarines comes out, theres instantly one with no likeable characters right there. 'I am an ultramarine, i must obey my boring as hell primarch, we use weight of numbers over tactical initiative........BRAAAAINS.....'

Man i hate ultramarines.


> the next book is supposed to be Word Bearers vs Ultramarines


Not too interested in the word bearers either to be frank. If this is the case, i may actually skip this book. If it's written by graham mcneil its almost a certainty. If it doesnt progress the overal plot at all, a la fulgrim, descent of angels, there is a total certainty.



> Especially if one of the lesser authors decides to tackle the subject. I wont mention names but we all know who the weak links in this author chain are


I however, have no problems mentioning names. The weak link is graham mcneil.

Hmm, what do i hate more, graham mcneil's writing, or the ultramarines... or graham mcneil writing the ultramarines....


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

But think Panda! On the bright side, Grahma McNeill is such a Ultramarine bufter, that he'll make the Word Bearers look even more dispicable! 

The only bad side to the Word Bearers getting their own book is having to put up with Erebus again! (damn i hate that wee git)

MarzM


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> having to put up with Erebus again! (damn i hate that wee git)


Agreed, terrible characterisation.

Heard the filth vs word bearers is going to be by ben counter, i was pleasantly surprised by his previous effort in the series, and may end up reading this one after all


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> If I remember correctly, and if the rumors are true, after Legion comes out, the next book is supposed to be Word Bearers vs Ultramarines, I forget the title.


Nice thoughts guys. I'm just quickly checking in.

@ Arch - its called Battle for the Abyss. It comes after Legion. And after that is a book about the fall of Prospero i think. Not entirly sure as to the exact time when its being released but it is in the works. Its actually 2 books in one. One shows the 1k Sons side and the other shows the Space Wolves side. Depending on which way round you read them has an effect on the way you veiw the situation really.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Its actually 2 books in one. One shows the 1k Sons side and the other shows the Space Wolves side. Depending on which way round you read them has an effect on the way you veiw the situation really.


If this is true, then this is extremely interesting. Off the top of my head i can only think of 1 or 2 books written with the same story but opposing points of view, and none released at the same time/in the same overall novel. If anyone could confirm this with a link, i'll start to get extra excited.

Damn, we're getting ahead of ourselves though. Legion and battle for the abyss to be released and i'm slavering after the one after those!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It was in a net interveiw with Graham McNeil I think. I'll have a quick look around for you. But yes it will be very interesting.

EDIT: Nope I'm unsure where it was. There was a transcript of it hanging around the internet at one point. Where it has gone though I don't know.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> It was in a net interveiw with Graham McNeil I think


Not graham mcneil, oh god.

Why couldnt they give him the smurf book?

Give this great idea to someone who can actually write it.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Not graham mcneil, oh god.


Someones got to give abnett time to rest, he cant write them all.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He's only written 2 - the king can do it I tells ya! I want more from the man, more dammit more!


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

The next book after Battle for the Abyss is Mechanicum by Graham McNiell. No info apart from the fact it's out in December has been released on it, but I'm going to hazard a guess that it follows on from The Kaban Project in the Collected Visions book.

As for what I'd like to see: more Salamaders, and Iron Hands that don't suck. That said, McNiels IH were far superior to the ones in the 40K book about them.

Dragonlover


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Someones got to give abnett time to rest, he cant write them all


Since he's done with GG as far as we can tell, he's done nothing but rest.

If he needs rest, i'll see more from ben counter, james whatever his name was who did eisenstein (which i enjoyed) etc. NOT McNiel.

If graham mcneil ever reads this: No apologies, you ruined fulgrim you ass!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

imperial fists, and the defense of terra.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Engelus said:


> imperial fists, and the defense of terra.


Its coming, its coming maybe in about 2 years but its coming


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Panda, what makes Mcneill's writing so bad that it ruined Fulgrim for you, I mean False Gods wasn't gold compared to its predecessor Horus Rising but does he do worst in the Emperor's Children book?
Keep in mind I haven't read Fulgrim yet, its next in line for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Much like False Gods, it draaaggggssss like a corpse trying to pulling a wagon of bricks up Everest. It may sound flipant etc but I'm afraid thats the reason. His writing is very hard to get into.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought Ben Counter's Galaxy in Flames was an excellent follow up to False Gods, it had this vibrant atmosphere of urgency in the battlefield and the ending is just climatic to the core.
Flight of the Eisenstein so far is seemingly powerful in the way its written even if the first aliens they fight remind me of blundering 40k versions of that hex-limbed instrument player from Jabba's palace in Star Wars.
False Gods in comparison did drag I guess but also it felt bland, and that should never be when Nurgle and the first ever sighting of nurglings are involved.
Horus Rising seems like a distant memory now but still I remember the action in that book better than that piss weak battle between Horus and the Nurgle worshipper in Mcneill's novel.

O and I love Kharn ;_; Pre and Post Heresy


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

Iron Hand if they havent been touched on yet.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep they have, they form a bit of a major part of Fulgrim.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Panda, what makes Mcneill's writing so bad that it ruined Fulgrim for you, I mean False Gods wasn't gold compared to its predecessor Horus Rising but does he do worst in the Emperor's Children book?
> Keep in mind I haven't read Fulgrim yet, its next in line for me.


I won't put any spoilers in mate, but in addition to what jacobite has already pointed out (and i fully agree) graham mcneil simply cannot write believable characters. Even more problematic than this is the fact that he cannot evolve them and make them grow, or make the reader feel a sense of attachment. The sense of attatchment and involvement is absolutely vital to writing a good book.

In addition, because he cannot evolve the characters, he relies on crutch mechanics to progress the story. This probably doesnt make much sense, but i cant explain without spoilers, so if you still dont understand after reading it, ask me again.

In addition, the emperors children were my favourite legion, and i was really looking forward to their book....which was unfortunate for me.


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm only on Galaxy in Flames, but I'd love to see the Salamanders in one. Oh and the Blood Angels, even though they have the Deus series for them. I just love 'em.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I won't put any spoilers in mate, but in addition to what jacobite has already pointed out (and i fully agree) graham mcneil simply cannot write believable characters. Even more problematic than this is the fact that he cannot evolve them and make them grow, or make the reader feel a sense of attachment. The sense of attatchment and involvement is absolutely vital to writing a good book.
> 
> In addition, because he cannot evolve the characters, he relies on crutch mechanics to progress the story. This probably doesnt make much sense, but i cant explain without spoilers, so if you still dont understand after reading it, ask me again.
> 
> In addition, the emperors children were my favourite legion, and i was really looking forward to their book....which was unfortunate for me.


i actually thought _Fulgrim_ was a very well told story..albeit for the fact it was hard to really get into, like you said.
fulgrim's transformation was very subtle and was akin to Macbeth's fall into despair and nihilism. no offense intended, but what where your expecting? perhaps i can see the err of my ways :mrgreen:

as for the heresy series, i would like to see the _actual_ fall of Caliban, not just a series of events that _may_ have something to do with it. I want to see Lion El'Jonson open up a can of whoop ass on the traitors!


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Pre Heresy BA heck yes, though i think i want to see Alpha legion as well as World Eaters first.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

World eaters, if only because I want to see how Kharn went crazy.
Unless thats already been covered? Just seems that when I saw him (sons of horus I think) he was being the voice of reason against Angrons insaneness. I want to see the part where Kharn snaps!

And Sanctaphrax...That too...but that was after the heresy I belive.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd like to see the Raven Guard covered. I've always thought Corax sounded fascinating (though the index astartes article was a farce in some places). 

Corax was the only primarch who thought that Horus was an arrogant twit before the heresy started which suggests that he was a damn sight more astute than his brothers.



Vitaeus said:


> I'm only on Galaxy in Flames, but I'd love to see the Salamanders in one. Oh and the Blood Angels, even though they have the Deus series for them. I just love 'em.


I had a chat to James Swallow about the next Blood Angels book late last year (nice bloke by the way). The premise of the next one sounds really cool. It will cover how the Blood Angels get their numbers back up after the beating they took in the "Deus" books (full marks for bothering to explain it rather than ignoring the fact) and will feature a LOT of Blood Angels successor chapters, including some that haven't had anything written about them for a VERY long time.

Looking forward too it, especially considering how much his writing has improved from Deus Encarmine to Flight of the Eisenstien.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

For me Night Lords or White Scars, you never hear much about them. I think it's time to let them shine.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Apart from the Sacking of Prospero, something about the"lesser" legions would be good. Night Lords, Iron Warriors or the like. Something about the White Scars would be good to. 

>> If you play/ love any of the above named Legions, please dont take offense, its just they are not as well known.:biggrin:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I havent read any, they sound good though. Is there any on the Death Guard Legion?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep Flight of the Eisenstien is all them, they also have a smaller part in Galaxy In Flames.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet, thanks jac. Im going to buy them and just read them all, they look/sound interesting.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Blood Angels! I must say though....I was never a fan of the traitor legions, but Dan Abnett made me fall in love with Alpha Legion.....Maybe a novel about the hatred between Dorn and Perturabo. That novel might have a good basis.....But Blood Angels have such a rich history + their Primarch is a certified bad ***. So hopefully that's next.

ALias


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

After reading the opening trilogy i actualy want to have one about the Imperial fists as Sigismund sounds like a realy cool character in Horus Rising and it would be interesting for the reactions of the legion to being withdrawn to terra.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

they need to make a novel or two about the emperor before any of that business at the siege of terra. we need to know more about him. leaving his story shrouded in secrecy is as good as say the primarchs beginning secretive. the guy had some great plan and chaos is shit scared of him, i think they should try to explain a few of these things before the ascension so we can see if he is all powerful or just a fraud like the traitor legions keep saying.


----------



## Dragonoth (Jan 12, 2008)

Magnus the Red and the Thousand Sons. I would love to see a book about him and his legion and what happened after he sent that message to the Emperor. And I think it will happen soon, since we still have to see a book about corruption coming from Khorne and Tzeentch.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd love to see what happened with the Night Lords and Night Haunters insanity, in an ideal world Spurrier would write that book


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

i want to see the ultramarines, iron warriors, world eaters and space wolves (go rabid wolf marines of russ)


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Really looking forward to the story between space wolves and thousand sons, they must do it eventually as its a pivotal point of the heresy and looking forward to space wolves getting a better mention than basically being the emporers guard puppies.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to see the Night Lords or the Word Bearers. Night Lords preferrably.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

also i would like to see how kor phaeron got turned and then in turn turned lorgar. would make a interesting read. very dark and moody!


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

As much as I support The Night Lords legion they don't need a hh novel. thier history is covered in"Lord of the Night". 
saying this i think world bearers beacause they baisacly started the heresy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The reason they turned is in the Dark King, what they did afterwards didn't really affect the heresy afterwards did it?


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

I reckon Fulgrim was there to show the rift in the Brotherhood of Primarchs and the fall of the near perfect Fulgrim from grace as he murders his closest brother Ferrus Manus. And also the very fun and eventful Dropsite Massacre where some Seventy thousand Space Marines beat the crap outta each other and thousands die. oh yess.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I would personally like the next to be about a legion that hasn't been involved in any of the Isstvan stuff. Seems to me that up until Angels of Decent, it was all just retelling the same story from different viewpoints, add a little before Issvan III add a little after it. Don't get me wrong, I liked the books and it was an interesting approach but I felt that a good bit of each book had been already told by the previous one. 

As far as which legion I would like to see.

Loyalists: Blood Angels (only had a cameo about Murder) or White Scars

Traitors: I really think they need to have one about the Word Bearers. After all, Erebus is the one that pretty much schemed for Horus to fall to Chaos and we heard plenty of Erebus but not much about Logar or what the rest of the legion was doing. Maybe A little more about Magnus too?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

world eaters FTW!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to say that if they did one about the world eaters, it's just gonna be another book that's nearly a carbon copy of the first 4 horus heresy books, just that you might get a little tidbit more here and there as to story progressing. Remember, as far as I knew, the whole point of these series of books is to tell the story surrounding the horus heresy, not just how each legion felt and acted about and in Isstvan III and Isstvan V. We Already know what's going through Angon's mind most of the time, _"Kill, Dismember, Destroy."_ As was mentioned thoroughly throughout the first four installments, the World Eaters and Angron were always known for their ruthless tactics and bloodlust.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I want Loken to come back


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Talonmaster Raptoris said:


> As much as I support The Night Lords legion they don't need a hh novel. thier history is covered in"Lord of the Night".


not really no, a few parts of their history yes, 
but nothing like how much other chapters have been mentioned in their books


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to have a good history on the Iron Warriors. They didn't seem so evil until I read Storm of Iron.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Alexander_67 said:


> To be frank I dont think there is much scope for the world eaters to be written. They descend on a world go bat shit insane and slice everyone up. Lather, rinse and repeat. The end. Not the greatest story ever told. Unless you happen to be a roaming Viking or Barbarian then all the stories you ever hear end pretty much the same way.


Kharn's story would be great, especially as he comes across as a far nobler character than the other World Eaters.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Kharn's story would be great, especially as he comes across as a far nobler character than the other World Eaters.


Yeah, Kharn seemed to be a great guy from the Heresy series...wonder how he became so evil.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

i gotta stick with all you Iron Warriors supporters, and maybe another story about the Alpha Legion just for the hell of it.

If you've read Storm of Iron, then you probably know what i mean :mrgreen: honestly, the way the organize their tactics of siege, its f__king amazing IMO.

And the Alpha Legion book just made me curious as to whats going to happen to them when the heresy actually starts. Alpharius says hes for the Emperor, but obviously something went haywire, so i'd like to see what went wrong.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i'd say that i want to see more Titans, but I've already read Mechanicum.

i cried oil, it was so good.

oh, so good... :cray:

next book up is 'Tales of Heresy' (April) followed by 'Fallen Angels' (July) followed by 'Prospero Burns' (November).

the release dates can be found in the BL website.

oh, and i wants me some Mongolian style White Scars action.

think about it: 6,000 acid spitting bad asses on motor cycles screaming "FOR THE KHAN!!!!!" cannot be lame. :ireful2:


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

if you want to see more titans, read Titanicus. lols


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i want to see more worlde's!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would like to see the defence of Terra or more on the Death Guard, I mean that was good I want to see the fall of Mortarian and Typhon going to Typhus. After the defence ot Terra book I would like to see a small novel on the rise of Abaddon too and his dealings in the Eye of Terror.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

any one asking/expecting more on the defense of Terra will definitely get it.

it's toward the end of the Heresy.

conjecture has it that the Death Guard will be back, or at least Garro and his last company as the beginning of the Grey Knights.

nothing official, just theory on that one.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

idd like to see the night lords or iron warriors or even the white scars


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to see more on the Siege of Terra - particularly the White Scars attack on the Spce Port, Eternity Gate, and obviously the Death of the Emperor.

Mainy though, I'd like to find out more on the reason why Kurze is such a crackpot - so more about the homeworld, and the Murderers of the Night Lords.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd like to see another about the Alpha Legion, to see how they struggled with the decision to turn traitor after the revelations at the end of Legion. Also, something about the battle in the webway would be interesting. Custodes and Sisters of Silence would make for a good story, if a little one sided when it came to dialogue.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i just saw lotr where the people are fighting sauron in the flashback and their is the elf army all lined up in gold armour and it just made me think of the custodes going to battle and got me think we need to get something from them in a new heresy book.
i agree that the webway tunnel fight will be epic and the burning of prospero will possibly have some of those guys in it but we can always do with even more of the super space marines if you ask me.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> If graham mcneil ever reads this: No apologies, you ruined fulgrim you ass!


I'm guessing then that you don't like his other books, 40K included, such as Storm of Iron. Personally I think Fulgrim is one of the better books I've read in recent years, and I read prodigiously. The description of some of the key scenes such as the assault on the Laeran temple, it's effect on those who see it, the daemonic opera, and the battle of Istvaan V are pure genius, and I wish I was but a tenth of the writer Mcneil is.

P.S In England we say Arse.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*evil shall represent*



Pandawithissues... said:


> Assuming they already released legion - the next one i want would be about the world eaters. I've little time for the loyalists.
> 
> yes! Me too. The world eaters or perhaps the Iron Warriors.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> I'm guessing then that you don't like his other books, 40K included, such as Storm of Iron. Personally I think Fulgrim is one of the better books I've read in recent years, and I read prodigiously. The description of some of the key scenes such as the assault on the Laeran temple, it's effect on those who see it, the daemonic opera, and the battle of Istvaan V are pure genius, and I wish I was but a tenth of the writer Mcneil is.
> 
> yes i agree. I loved storm of iron but i actually thought that Fulgrim was my favorite book. It seemed to me to have a lot of character attachment. None compared to that of Loken's character of course which is not a bad thing. But it just seemed like it was only about him and that one rembrancer who's name i forgot.
> a question if you dont mind. in the storm of iron, the iron warriors capture 1 of two of the facilities used to hide the geneseeds of the chapters, could this mean that the iron warriors are potentially the biggest chapter?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thousand sons every time 
i want to know about the fall of prospero
and about the battle between the two primarchs
it would be awesome
but i suppose im biased lol


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I would say that Space Wolves are the top of my list for the next storyline that we don't know about! Glad to the second Dark Angels inthe pipe!

I wouls also like to see more about Terra and the politcs of the moment just before the assault...this could make for a Book of Revelations if allowed to happen!!!
On an aside...does anyone think the Akashic Reader or it's tech could make a second appearance in the form of the Golden Throne?...just an idea!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i truly want to see an Iron Warriors book. the post i read earlier in this thread about how Perturabo is just paranoid is one sided in my opinion. yeah he can be paranoid but that was mostly after the heresy and after he murdered 3/4 of Olympia's population. he just didnt trust people much and had a lack of faith that could totally be exploited in a new book. i want to hear about some of the battle they were in, the grit and the sieges and shit. something in depth like fulgrim would totally work for me. 

after the Iron Warriors come the thousand sons, these guys are friggin awesome and i definately want to hear more on them and their standpoint on things. 

next is the world eaters, i know angron was a beast but he certainly wasnt stupid like people took him to be, he has no problem letting eidolon know this. this would be another good one for an in depth look at why he turned


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I want a world eaters book!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

but the WE are too generic.. i agree with BlackApostleVilhelm, the next book def needs to be about the IW then TS. Even a book about the NL would be cool but that'd have to come after the IW :biggrin:


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd really like to read about some of the lesser talked Founding Chapters (Salimanders, Raven Guard) yes there was Istvaan but it didn't end there, I'm sure you could squeeze some more stories out.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> after the Iron Warriors come the thousand sons, these guys are friggin awesome and i definately want to hear more on them and their standpoint on things.


Hell yeah! I would give you rep for that if I thought you actually needed it. Or if it wasn't such a stupid reason to give rep. XD

But yeah, A Thousand Sons book would be amazing, especially if it covered the Space Wolves' siege of Prospero, and maybe even Ahriman's early years.

If I were to give a more unbiased opinion on the next book, I would probably choose the Salamanders, because they're lacking in any substantial amount of fluff.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to see a Night Lords book. Mainly because of a joke I have with some friends here.

Who is Konrad Curze? The goddamn Batman.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Confirmed - Next Horus Heresy book is being written by the legendary Dan Abnett and is detailed around........wait for it........The Thousand Sons. The destruction of their planet. Named Prospero Burns, the novel is set to his shelves in Novemeber 2009.

L.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

oh mah gawd! i wanna see the IW or NL git some action >=(


----------



## CByzantineolin (May 11, 2008)

Personally, I want someone to fluff out the Emperor a little. The Heresy saga has been hinting at the idea that the Legio Divinitus is secretly supported by the Emperor. I think either the authors or maybe even the Black Library are slyly either confusing the issue or are trying to convince the reader that maybe the Inquisition is right, and the Emperor is a god.

My own feelings, I agree with others that the Emperor may be the Chaos god of War, or he is just an extremely powerful human that has become just as powerful as a god. I think if the Emperor finally gives up the ghost and dies, something unexpected will happen.


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

ya lets see sumfin on the raven guard ecpecially the experments da corax does u cold basea book around the raven guard alone


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

The_Inquisitor said:


> Confirmed - Next Horus Heresy book is being written by the legendary Dan Abnett and is detailed around........wait for it........The Thousand Sons. The destruction of their planet. Named Prospero Burns, the novel is set to his shelves in Novemeber 2009.
> 
> L.



No that is wrong, a new book is coming out this month, its the sequel to The Descent of Angels. Its called the Fallen Angels, and it features Luther's betrayal.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Guilliman_40k said:


> No that is wrong, a new book is coming out this month, its the sequel to The Descent of Angels. Its called the Fallen Angels, and it features Luther's betrayal.


I figured everyone had accepted that and was moving on to speculate the sequal to Fallen Angels


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

The_Inquisitor said:


> I figured everyone had accepted that and was moving on to speculate the sequal to Fallen Angels


Ah I see, then I apologise


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't mention it

L.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

A book on the Emperor and his Legio Custodes would be fascinating, "Blood Games" touched up slightly on how tense things were on Terra whilst news of the heresy broke out. But i personally would like to get a proper feel of the Emperors thoughts and feelings on the heresy itself as he is main character of the entire heresy if you think about it (as in the central figure of the entire Imperium itself).


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

To be honest I believe that Horus would be the actual main character of the entire heresy lol.

But I would really love to see a book about Roboute Guilliman and maybe The Raven Guard with Corax


----------



## Captian_O'Bryan (Jun 25, 2009)

I want a Imperial Army book. Some big had to happend to divide them, other then the primachs hating their daddy.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Angron and the World Eaters. After De'shea was such a great story that I want to know more. I want to read about Kharn and the War Hounds, about Angron and his fights in the pit, his rebellion, and finally that horrific moment when the Emperor steals him away.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Captian_O'Bryan said:


> I want a Imperial Army book. Some big had to happend to divide them, other then the primachs hating their daddy.



Legion already has given us some "Insight" on the Imperial Army...there will be more of course but I think they won't get a whole book...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

anything as long as its more primarchs and not some underling that carries the story weither their a good character or not.. i always thought the HH novels would be the one chance we get to see all primarchs and the emperor in a up-close and personal way but it always seems to take on the plots of some astartes who is in over his head about something. while some are good characters, who gives a shit. i want to see primarchs slaughtering people/xenos in a graphic way and seeing what makes them tick and their relationships with their brothers and father. simple!


----------

